# So it owns 'em all!



## kidpixkid (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a game where a Pokémon name is posted. Choose a Pokémon that has at least one type that is super effective against that Pokémon. When you post the Pokémon name that happened to be the Pokémon name first posted, you have to say, "So it owns 'em all!"


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 18, 2009)

Giratina


----------

